# Playmobil.....Really????



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

While at my son's house, yesterday, his came across this item. I found it interesting, as it is not on Plymobil's site. You may find the price tag







interesting, as well as the reviews, which I found amusing







and disturbing







at the same time. Do you get the impression that some parents over do it when acting out scenarios with their kids? 
http://www.amazon.com/Playmobil-3172-Security-Check-Point/dp/B0002CYTL2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1292595111&sr=8-1


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I guess it still beats going to hangings, which I gather may have been a form of family entertainment 200+ years ago. I agree, it is a disturbing toy, especially since all those figures are smiling. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

That is an AWESOME spoof! 

LOL! Purely for adult entertainment of course! 

Chas


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,

Where were you yesterday when I posted the SWEET Holiday display? They have SANTA down to his shorts going through airport security!

This is hilarious!! The reviews are the best.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The reviews are the best. 

Yeah - and note the 'additional images' posted under the main one. Here's a direct link for those who have cut-and-paste phobia. 

*Playmobil Security Check Point *

But $225.99 ??? Must be a joke.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

No, this is written on page 794, paragraph sixteen, of the new ObamaCare Health Package. 
It states, and pardon my cut-and-paste: 

16] Further funding of this package shall be procured by engaging off-shore manufacturers who sell through on-shore internet retailers to produce items simulating security aspects of the US Government at a price specified to be no less that 10 times (ten times) the actual value of said items. 


I can cut-and-paste more if you'd like.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Just to prove this, I can show you what the price was prior to the signing. 

Click on "see all Buying Options". 

Price at a Glance 
List Price: $12.99 
New: from $225.99


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

You have GOT to read the reviews. 
This is better than the lgb wars. 

"Thank you Playmobil for allowing me to teach my 5-year old the importance of recognizing what a failing bureaucracy in a ever growing fascist state looks like. Sometimes it's a hard lesson for kids to learn because not all pigs carry billy clubs and wear body armor. I applaud the people who created this toy for finally being hip to our changing times. Little children need to be aware that not all smiling faces and uniforms are friendly. I noticed that my child is now more interested in current events. Just the other day he asked me why we had to forfeit so much of our liberties and personal freedoms and I had to answer "well, it's because the terrorists have already won". Yes, they have won. 

I also highly recommend the Playmobil "farm fencing" so you can take your escorted airline passenger away and fence him behind bars as if he were in Guantanamo Bay. "


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

"I will never need to buy toothpaste again thanks to Playmobil. Not realizing this was a toy I purchased it to prepare for my interview as a TSA agent. Needless to say I aced it and have been happily viewing xrays of carry-on luggage and shoes ever since. As noted above, the free toothpaste is just icing on the cake - never expected a free lifetime supply, but who's complaining. This is a "must-have" for any aspiring TSA agent out there. "


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

"Wow! So much better than playing school or house for brainwashing---I mean, acclimatizing today's tots to the realities of the Global War on Terror. I especially appreciated the enclosed signed photo of Michael Chertoff and his letter explaining how necessary it is to start educating today's youth early with toys like these, especially as their elders just don't seem to be taking the whole thing seriously, what with posting snarky reviews on Amazon and all, and it's going to take a while to get KBR's re-education camps in Nevada up and running properly. I know my little four year-old grandson was really impressed with this set. He's now so scared it's undone a whole year of potty training and he's now wetting his pants about five times a day. He's back to playing with his old set of wooden blocks Melissa and Doug 100 Piece Wood Blocks Set and crying "Make the bad man stop, Mommy!" Last week he saw Mr. Chertoff talking about terrorists on his parents' fancy new plasma TV and he threw first the Playmobil set, which didn't do much damage, and then the wooden blocks, at the TV, which cracked the screen. His dad, who worked at Countrywide Finance, was just laid off, so it looks like they won't be getting a replacement plasma TV. I'm taking the broken TV, the Playmobil set, and the photo of Michael Chertoff to the toxic waste dump tomorrow. I have an old black and white set and pair of rabbit ears in my attic which I will loan them. Perhaps it's better this way. " 



People are just having way too much fun with this. 

Time to call in the FBI and the Thought Police.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

I think you are quoting the wrong paragraph of the wrong document.

Actual value has nothing to do with what the market will bear!! 

Given the number of reviews of this product, it is in HIGH demand, and therefore carries a premium price! 

Yay Capitalism!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, yesterday the chairman of the TSA admitted letting through 100's of items that were sent through to test the security, and were allowed through. Even a 40 caliber handgun that was clearly visible in the suitcase of the passenger, who also would have alerted my attention with his appearance, for a detailed, and or thorough check out, and he admittedly said he had forgotten about it going through security but did call and tell them after the fact. He looked of middle eastern decent, and I din't even have der training!! Glad I don't fly, I only play with trains, Playmobil , and I'm astute to security issues with my previous training, but being OLD hasn't slowed my senses!!! YET!!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Clearly an old product. The passenger still has his shoes on and his pants aren't falling down because his belt is not in the scanner. And jackets have been 'off' for years. . . 

Ah - the seller is PHL Antique Toys. So* that's* why it is so expensive.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Cant trust anyone these days


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All- 

The Playmobil "Gepäckkontrolle" set has been out of production for a while now, and is a hard to find item, especially complete. 

Playmobil has become quite collectable, just like our toy trains, there are books, forums, websites, etc. If you want to learn more, there are a few good books on the subject: 

http://www.amazon.de/Playmobil-Collector-1974-Axel-Hennel/dp/3935976577


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Vsmith has the latest and greatest. Later RJD


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I see all kinds of playmobil sets at the one hobby shop I go to. But this one beats the (smiling and handcuffed) cop and robber one.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is the official reply from Plymobil; 
Mr. Padova,

The set 3172 Security Check Point (approximately $8.99), was a part of an airport theme from years ago. Along with the airport, it was discontinued in 2007. 

It is no longer available from www.playmobilusa.com as it is sold out.

Sincerely,
PLAYMOBIL CONSUMER SERVICES


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Told ya! 

Dan, I will check on this and the jail one in the other thread for you with my Playmobil guy here in TN. Should be a lot lower prices.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want to learn more 
I've already learned a lot more than I ever wanted to....


----------

